# "Scrapwood Wallpaper" ???



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

It's becoming difficult finding folks who have hung this. So I turn to PT.

Got this link from a designer for a spec'ed wallcovering by The Wallpaper 
Collective

http://www.wallpapercollective.com/designers/piet-hein-eek/scrapwood-2.html

The wording "membrane backing" has me wondering what exactly is the 
backing.

Anyone have experience with this product ?

-Bill


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Gee Bill, you are the wallpaper pro, I sure hope there is someone that can help!

Hard to imagine a fake wood wallpaper in one of those tony Boston digs! 

Is that an average/high price for paper? 200 bucks to cover 43 sq feet seems pretty pricey to me!


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

I hung some cork years ago and I've hung grass cloths and flexwood.

Seems to me, there must be a similarity...


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> It's becoming difficult finding folks who have hung this. So I turn to PT.
> 
> Got this link from a designer for a spec'ed wallcovering by The Wallpaper
> Collective
> ...


Good luck with that!:blink:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RCP said:


> Is that an average/high price for paper? 200 bucks to cover 43 sq feet seems pretty pricey to me!


I don't even ask or note anymore what the price is. If I did, I'd prolly get the yips. 

But it is interesting to note that 17.7 " wide by 354" long is SMALL for a bolt. the typical size in that range is 20.5" x 11 yd. 

But, I don't pick 'em, I only stick 'em.


----------

